# It should have never happened



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Blue is not mine, but is the same breeding as Lucy. There is no need to say anything to his owner, as I am sure he is carrying a heavy burden of guilt, and regret. 
This is his post.

Some of you on here know about my vizsla, Blue. He’s almost 6 and the best dog I’ve ever owned. Well, I failed Blue today. He and I were camping on the beach in matagorda and this morning he was having a blast swimming and catching crabs and chasing birds. And getting wet and sandy! 
So I needed to run into town and since he was dirty, I put him in the back of the truck. This dog is like my kid and almost always rides in the cab with me. But not today. 
As we’re driving into town, at about 45 mph, I look in my mirror just in time to see that he was standing on top of the ice chest. Less than a second after I see him up there, he slips and falls out of the truck. A 3/4 4x4. 
As I’m slowing down, I see him trying to chase after me and a leg is literally just flopping in all directions.
It’s obviously very broken. His face is gashed and he’s bleeding slightly from multiple places. 
So I scoop him up and find a vet in bay city. After X-rays we learn that his femur is shattered and IF an orthopedic surgeon thought It was reparable I’d be looking at at least $3500. Not something I can do. 
So the vet sedated blue, gave me lots of meds, and sent me home. 
Monday I’ll be calling the local vet about an amputation I guess frown 
Any ideas on amputation cost?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yikes. people sometimes start a donation fund for cases like this. is this an option? would hate to see the amputation as an option just because of lack of funds...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think he could wait to raise funds. The break looked like it needed to be taken care of, right away.


----------



## Largo (May 8, 2018)

So sorry to hear that texasred. Whatever you decide I hope Blue will be alright


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> ...
> As I’m slowing down, I see him trying to chase after me and a leg is literally just flopping in all directions.
> ...



That's heart wrenching.


But in the 2nd picture I can imagine Blue thinking: "Alright, it's over ... get this collar off me & let's go for a run".


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> texasred said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


It made me feel sick to my stomach, when I first read it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Largo said:


> So sorry to hear that texasred. Whatever you decide I hope Blue will be alright


Blue does not belong to me. 
He has the same parents, but different litter as my past vizsla Lucy.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh the poor little guy . Wishing him a speedy recovery and after he's healed, I bet he won't miss a beat.


----------

